# Guys, I killed..



## DGMPhotography (Jul 24, 2014)

I just killed a deer and I feel terrible  

I hit it with my car and it's like time almost slowed down as I saw the poor animal fly up into the air like a rag doll and skid across the road..

I'm feeling a lot of different things. I don't even kill spiders, so needless to say I'm experiencing a bit of grief, and could use some encouragement.


----------



## mmaria (Jul 24, 2014)

Oh God,  for both of you...

I can only imagine how that must feel...

Unfortunately I'm not the right person for encouragement because I simply don't know how to encourage people, but I'm sure someone nice will say something nice and help you a bit...


----------



## weepete (Jul 24, 2014)

It happens mate, deer have a habit of coming out of nowhere and jumping into the road. There was probably nothing you could have done to avoid it. Hopefully everyone in your car is ok otherwise I assume you would have mentioned. People are killed evey year when they hit deer, so the big upside is that you are still alive.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 24, 2014)

DGMPhotography said:


> I just killed a deer and I feel terrible
> 
> I hit it with my car and it's like time almost slowed down as I saw the poor animal fly up into the air like a rag doll and skid across the road..



i-64?


----------



## sm4him (Jul 24, 2014)

Was your car still drivable?  
I know several people who have hit deer in the road, and it often ends almost as badly for the car as it does for the deer. In fact, of the people I know that it's happened to, I think it's only killed the deer once, but several cars have been rendered undrivable.

I do sympathize with you; it's a horrible feeling. There's really nothing you can do when they come charging out into the road, especially in the dark, and it seems like (around here) it's ALWAYS just around a curve that they tend to leap out at you, so you don't even have any reaction time.

I've never even come close to hitting a deer, but I have hit several smaller critters, raccoons, possums, squirrels--they dart across the road, then suddenly change direction and dart right back under your tires and there's just nothing you can do.
I also once hit someone's dog that had wandered out onto the main highway through town. It was night, and in that area, there are no streetlights. It was a pretty small dog and I never even saw it until I'd hit it--it must have darted into the road at the last second.

It always makes me sick at my stomach, and sometimes I keep "seeing" it happen, in my head, for days afterward, and hearing that awful sound.  I don't even like to SEE animals that have been hit, so actually hitting one just makes me sick.

On the plus side--in Tennessee, if you accidentally hit a deer with your car and kill it, it's yours. It's called the Roadkill Law, and I'm NOT just making that up. It's a thing.


----------



## sscarmack (Jul 24, 2014)

Can I have the meat


----------



## Warhorse (Jul 24, 2014)

Sometimes deer just do not look before crossing a road!

Last time I had a car/deer accident, I was traveling down the interstate at 70MPH. The deer came charging up from the low median in the middle, and ran into my rear driver side door committing suicide. Broke it's neck right on the spot, paralyzing it. I called the state police who came out and gave me a report number for my insurance, and a kill tag (the female trooper killed the deer with a head shot).

It was a big doe, and yielded 65#'s of good venison.


----------



## sscarmack (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## runnah (Jul 24, 2014)

Did you keep the meat? It's easier to ease your pain with a nice steak.


----------



## mishele (Jul 24, 2014)

Ahhh, that sucks. Look at it this way, you probably saved it from suffering through a much more painful death. Some hunter with band aim could of shot it, leaving it to run around in the woods for hours till it bleeds to death or the always enjoyable starvation through the winter...hehe
I'm glad you're ok, babe!


----------



## ruifo (Jul 24, 2014)

Reflect, but just don't become to obsessive about it. It was just an accident, with no intention. That's important to realize.


----------



## mmaria (Jul 24, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> Can I have the meat





runnah said:


> Did you keep the meat? It's easier to ease your pain with a nice steak.





mishele said:


> Ahhh, that sucks. Look at it this way, you probably saved it from suffering through a much more painful death. Some hunter with band aim could of shot it, leaving it to run around in the woods for hours till it bleeds to death or the always enjoyable starvation through the winter...hehe
> I'm glad you're ok, babe!






Why oh why I reopen this thread!!?


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 24, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> Can I have the meat



Too soon...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronlane (Jul 24, 2014)

At 2:16 in the morning? Don't you know that deer have the right of way after midnight?


----------



## runnah (Jul 24, 2014)

It's a deer. Get a grip people.


----------



## sscarmack (Jul 24, 2014)

Deer jerky, Deer steak, Deer burgers....Why can't I ever hit a deer 


Only kidding, kinda


----------



## annamaria (Jul 24, 2014)

I am so sorry.  I hit a bird once with my car and was sick to my stomach, was thinking about it all day.  Not a good feeling, but on the plus side I finally got over it.  I have also seen a huge turtle that I was going to try to save on the road, but unfortunately a car ran over it and killed it, not a pretty sight.   I felt really bad that I was not able to save it.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 24, 2014)

dinner at DGM's!
venison is ON the menu!


----------



## mmaria (Jul 24, 2014)

tpf is messing with me...double post


----------



## mmaria (Jul 24, 2014)

I think I'm hating a bit some of you right now...


and it feels sooo good, I should probably thank you for that


----------



## runnah (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## ronlane (Jul 24, 2014)

runnah said:


> View attachment 80234




Make mine medium with a loaded baked potato side. 

Question, what shall we drink with it?


----------



## mmaria (Jul 24, 2014)

yeah runnah... hate you 

(it is funny though, but I'll never, ever admit that I said this!)


----------



## runnah (Jul 24, 2014)

mmaria said:


> yeah runnah... hate you
> 
> (it is funny though, but I'll never, ever admit that I said this!)


----------



## runnah (Jul 24, 2014)

Man I am actually starting to salivate!


----------



## ronlane (Jul 24, 2014)

mmaria said:


> yeah runnah... hate you
> 
> (it is funny though, but I'll never, ever admit that I said this!)



No need to hate. I'm not here to push my choice of food on anyone else. [besides, that just means more for me. lol]


----------



## mmaria (Jul 24, 2014)

ronlane said:


> No need to hate. I'm not here to push my choice of food on anyone else. [besides, that just means more for me. lol]


 it's not about that Ron, you (everyone) can eat whatever you want to eat as far as I'm concerned (a while ago I even posted some pictures of venison stew)

It was about making these jokes too early 

... and do I really have to explain my "hating"?


----------



## julianliu (Jul 24, 2014)

A strange thought came up when I look at comments from you guys (and girls). Maybe you do not need to be harsh on yourself because the deer actually committed suicide on purpose due to depression ?


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 24, 2014)

There was a guy some years back on the merritt parkway here in CT ridding along on his motorcycle when a deer jumped the guard rail and landed on his bike. According to witnesses, he managed control the bike with the deer on for a while but before he could slow down to a safe stop he lost control and crashed. The biker and the deer died on scene. shake it off, it happens, just be thankful your in one piece.I hit a possum once but felt nothing at all except the thump under my jeep tire.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm usually more freaked out than sad. My dad drives a small Volkswagen, and when he hits a deer he always gets out to see if it's dead. If it's not he often has to put it out of its misery with his pistol. It sounds brutal, but it's just how it happens sometimes.

Oh, and if some of y'all haven't had venison steak before, it's quite delicious. It's hella lean though, so don't cook it too long. 



Note that this _is not_ the deer my dad hit with his car. lol


----------



## KmH (Jul 24, 2014)

1.5 million car/deer collisions per year in the USA



> Automobile collisions with deer can impose a significant cost on the economy. In the U.S., about 1.5 million deer-vehicle collisions occur each year, according to the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration. Those accidents cause about 150 human deaths and $1.1 billion in property damage annually.


In some parts of the country deer populations are to large for the area and special hunts are scheduled to reduce their numbers.

At least 1 state has recently changed their laws so they now allow road kill deer to be harvested for the deer meat by people that don't have a hunting license.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 24, 2014)

Well, consider yourself LUCKY. You're lucky you were not seriously injured in the crash, or even killed, and no I am not kidding. There are about 1 million deer/car crashes each year in the USA, and around 200 people per year are killed in deer/car crashes, with about 10,000 people injured annually. ttp://usatoday30.usatoday.com/news/nation/story/2011-10-31/deer-car-accidents-rise/51019604/1

Sharks have killed like 10 people in the last 10 years. Deer have killed around 2,000 Americans.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 24, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Well, consider yourself LUCKY. You're lucky you were not seriously injured in the crash, or even killed, and no I am not kidding. There are about 1 million deer/car crashes each year in the USA, and around 200 people per year are killed in deer/car crashes, with about 10,000 people injured annually. ttp://usatoday30.usatoday.com/news/nation/story/2011-10-31/deer-car-accidents-rise/51019604/1
> 
> Sharks have killed like 10 people in the last 10 years. Deer have killed around 2,000 Americans.



Ok, so are you then claiming that sharks are better drivers than deer?


----------



## runnah (Jul 24, 2014)

In Maine if you hit a deer the game wardens come in and offer you the deer. If you don't want it they will donate it to a family in need. You are also allowed to shoot a deer if you've hit it to put it out of its misery.


Moose on the other hand are a real problem. Hit one of those with your car and you could very easily be killed. A full grown moose will destroy a semi truck.


----------



## Warhorse (Jul 24, 2014)

rexbobcat said:


> Oh, and if some of y'all haven't had venison steak before, it's quite delicious. It's hella lean though, so don't cook it too long.
> 
> View attachment 80244


That's what I'm talking about!!

Looks absolutely delicious.


----------



## terri (Jul 24, 2014)

Aw, I'm sorry - hitting any unsuspecting animal is a terrible thing.    :hugs:   

But everyone is correct in saying be glad you're not hurt and neither is your car.   They are large animals and can do a lot of damage, which makes a rotten event even worse.

Years ago, coming back from where we boarded our horses, my mom rounded a curve and a deer leapt out and she hit it.   A couple of men stopped because she was beside the road crying, and they went off to find it, and it was only a short distance away and already dead.   After they reassured her that it was not suffering, they asked her if she wanted it and when she wailed, "Noooo!" they proceeded to butcher it rather skillfully, then and there.   She thought it was horrible at the time, but came to realize later that it had least not gone to waste rotting on the side of the road.   

It happens, and is just another reason I do not like driving at night in areas where they roam.   

  (And yes, I brake for squirrels, too - much to my husband's annoyance.        )


----------



## sm4him (Jul 24, 2014)

KmH said:


> 1.5 million car/deer collisions per year in the USA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's been the case in Tennessee for about a decade now, I think. Not just deer but any wild animal unless it's federally protected or a non-game species.
TN: Leading the nation in Stopping Hunger with Roadkill Meals since 2001&#8230;


----------



## ronlane (Jul 24, 2014)

sm4him said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > 1.5 million car/deer collisions per year in the USA
> ...



'Dillar on the half shell tonight at Sharon's place. mmmmmmmm.  I'll see if I can get a squirrel or two on my way.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 24, 2014)

runnah said:


> In Maine if you hit a deer the game wardens come in and offer you the deer. If you don't want it they will donate it to a family in need. You are also allowed to shoot a deer if you've hit it to put it out of its misery.
> 
> 
> Moose on the other hand are a real problem. Hit one of those with your car and you could very easily be killed. A full grown moose will destroy a semi truck.



Back in the 1980's a college classmate hit a moose in a Honda Civic CVCC, one of the tiniest cars ever--a car that makes the Mini Cooper look big. Result? Two broken arms, broken collar bone, and a totally ruined unrepairable CVCC. Fast forward two years...another college classmate hit a moose in Yellowstone National Park while working there in the summer. Joe was driving his big Honda motorcycle..broke his leg pretty badly, and layed on the highway for about two hours until some elderly folks came by in an RV. Both these were pre cell-phone days moose accidents, and Joe was freaking out he said as he lay there unable to do anything. Here on Highway 6 to the Oregon Coast, we have a large population of elk, which are also very large animals, and cause terrible accidents when hit at highway speeds.

I had heard that male deer (you know, with antlers!!!) can cause human fatalities when they are hit, since the deer are tossed upward, and then their antler tips puncture the windshield as the car slams into the airborne animal at 50 to 75 MPH. Apparently, the antler tips can break safety glass, since they are hard and pointy...


----------



## runnah (Jul 24, 2014)

The problem with most large things like elk and moose is that they get flipped up and smash right into the windshield and A pillars of the car. Both are not designed to take this kind of hit so the damage is bad.

Those crazy Scandinavians actually put cars through a "Moose test".


----------



## BGeise (Jul 24, 2014)

Don't feel bad they are dumb animals. They have no reasoning sometimes as to where they run. If we had more hunters we would have the problems with over population


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 24, 2014)

Good thing it was not one of those ity bitty electric car,the deers are bigger then the car. I see them cars all over and just cant help thinking sure death in an accident.


----------



## runnah (Jul 24, 2014)

DarkShadow said:


> Good thing it was not one of those ity bitty electric car,the deers are bigger then the car. I see them cars all over and just cant help thinking sure death in an accident.


----------



## mmaria (Jul 24, 2014)

oh God.. didn't expect to read and see all this...


----------



## Derrel (Jul 24, 2014)

runnah said:


> The problem with most large things like elk and moose is that they get flipped up and smash right into the windshield and A pillars of the car. Both are not designed to take this kind of hit so the damage is bad.
> 
> Those crazy Scandinavians actually put cars through a "Moose test".



OMG--that is MUCH,much worse that I even imagined! Wow!!!!


----------



## runnah (Jul 24, 2014)

Derrel said:


> OMG--that is MUCH,much worse that I even imagined! Wow!!!!




Watch the moose avoidance test. (note the removed the moose)

This one is scary. I will never buy a jeep!


----------



## runnah (Jul 24, 2014)

Original


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks for the comments everyone. The supporting ones I'm especially grateful for, though it's not like I don't have a sense of humor. I've gotten over it for the most part after talking to some people, and so was able to appreciate the jokes... though they were a bit soon 

It was actually a doe that I hit, so I'm lucky that I didn't have to deal with antlers, and at about 30-40mph, I just have some annoying dents in my car now. What was sad was getting out and seeing that the creature was still alive, breathing heavily. I put my hand on it (which I know I shouldn't have done, but by this point it was pretty much dead) and prayed for it. Some officers showed up and helped/consoled me, and I drove past today and the body is gone, so I'm hoping they did something productive with it. I don't believe in hunting, but I do believe that if you are going to hunt that it should be for food, and not just for sport. I called the police station today and am expecting a call back from the officer that helped me so I can find out what they did with it, for my piece of mind (for better or worse).


----------



## snerd (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm an animal wuss, I admit it. That would have made me sick with guilt, even though it wasn't your fault. All of God's creatures are beautiful! Well, almost all. Even I can't figure out what the heck he was thinking with some of these things................... https://www.google.com/search?q=cra...W58gGR44GYDw&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=1172&bih=648

Anyhoo............. it couldn't be helped! Realize that it happens a lot. Bless the meet, clean it up and party time!!

OMG! Bless the meet LOL!!!


----------



## runnah (Jul 25, 2014)

You know those cops had a good laugh back at the station.

Don't get me wrong I'd cry, but because I'd have to pay my deductible.


----------



## keyseddie (Jul 25, 2014)

runnah said:


> You know those cops had a good laugh back at the station.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I'd cry, but because I'd have to pay my deductible.


Ah, and the voice of reason and perspective rises.


----------



## runnah (Jul 25, 2014)

keyseddie said:


> Ah, and the voice of reason and perspective rises.



Not sure of your intent but I will take that as a compliment.


----------



## EIngerson (Jul 25, 2014)

I agree with Runnah, but seriously. If you can swing it harvest the meat and feed people. That's the most respectful thing you can do if you feel that bad. Give it a purpose.


----------



## runnah (Jul 25, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> I agree with Runnah, but seriously. If you can swing it harvest the meat and feed people. That's the most respectful thing you can do if you feel that bad. Give it a purpose.



Don't forget to eat the heart to absorb the strength of the animal.


----------



## keyseddie (Jul 25, 2014)

runnah said:


> keyseddie said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, and the voice of reason and perspective rises.
> ...


It was. And it was a deer. :crazy:But now I'm starting to feel sorry for the spoiled little kingie in your avatar. Is he a contributor on TPF? I think the little bully person is in need of counseling.


----------



## mmaria (Jul 25, 2014)

this thread is just getting more and more   for more different reasons

why not lock it?


----------



## EIngerson (Jul 25, 2014)

mmaria said:


> this thread is just getting more and more   for more different reasons
> 
> why not lock it?



Because it's only a deer. No offense.


----------



## mmaria (Jul 25, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> Because it's only a deer. No offense.


 well... when you said it like that it makes it all ok... 

It's my fault. I shouldn't open this thread... and it's not just about the deer, a few other non related posts make me 

never mind... it's not my day today....


----------



## runnah (Jul 25, 2014)

mmaria said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > Because it's only a deer. No offense.
> ...



Do you own a Jeep?


----------



## mmaria (Jul 25, 2014)

runnah said:


> Do you own a Jeep?


 nope, but thanks for a smile


----------



## runnah (Jul 25, 2014)

mmaria said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Do you own a Jeep?
> ...



It's ok. We know you are a sensitive soul.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jul 25, 2014)

Welp


----------



## bc_steve (Jul 25, 2014)

BGeise said:


> Don't feel bad they are dumb animals. They have no reasoning sometimes as to where they run. If we had more hunters we would have the problems with over population


They're not that dumb.  I come across hundreds every year driving that manage not to get hit.  If you see one though, keep an eye out for their friends.

Kangaroos were a little dumb though.  I hit one of those, and had another run into the side of my car.


----------



## runnah (Jul 25, 2014)

bc_steve said:


> BGeise said:
> 
> 
> > Don't feel bad they are dumb animals. They have no reasoning sometimes as to where they run. If we had more hunters we would have the problems with over population
> ...



Deer are incredibly dumb. They have 4 thoughts, eat, ****, **** and run. 

Bears are very smart, yet I've had one run into my car.


----------



## chuasam (Jul 25, 2014)

Pictures or it didn't happen.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EIngerson (Jul 25, 2014)

mmaria said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > Because it's only a deer. No offense.
> ...



Hope your day gets better.


----------



## Rosy (Jul 25, 2014)

Sorry...sorry for the remarks you are getting when you were clearly looking for words of encouragement

I Live in NC and it happens more often than I care to mention

Good thing is that you are OK


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jul 26, 2014)

chuasam said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Despite your disbelief, it _did_ happen, and my feelings about it are real.


----------



## pgriz (Jul 26, 2014)

I haven't yet had a meeting with a deer, but suicidal foxes, groundhogs, squirrels, and birds I've encountered.   Never feels good.  And by the time you realize they are there, it's too late.  When my wife and I were driving to Florida, we were astounded at the number of deer that were on the side of the roads as roadkill.


----------



## shefjr (Jul 26, 2014)

DGMPhotography said:


> Despite your disbelief, it did happen, and my feelings about it are real.  <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=80367"/>



I don't want to sound harsh but, you probably did it a favor. I know it sounds cruel but, there is an over abundance in the deer population (not many people hunt anymore)  and so the life it would have lead would have been starvation or being chased down by coyotes and eaten alive. 
I do get how upsetting it can be to kill an animal with a vehicle though. My first time I was hauling a 6 ton trailer on the I-90 going 65mph. There was no evasive action to be taken because I would have hit the driver in the lane next to me and so the mom ran into my truck and the yearling ran into the trailer. The way I look at it is to have some reverence for the animal and then move on.


----------



## mmaria (Jul 26, 2014)

runnah said:


> It's ok. We know you are a sensitive soul.


 yeah... 
sometimes that's bad, sometimes that's good and sometimes that's very good  



EIngerson said:


> Hope your day gets better.


 well... chronic pain+ stressful day at job+some people's stupidities that I just couldn't tolerate yesterday....  it ended, so I guess it's better  

Thanks for nice words!


Oh... is there a picture of a dead animal here? No, not looking!


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 26, 2014)

Wifey just returned from Canada and said round trip she saw at least 20 deer road kills.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RichieT (Jul 26, 2014)

runnah said:


> bc_steve said:
> 
> 
> > BGeise said:
> ...



I was on I84 in Pennsylvania when a bear about 500lb's (bigger than a smartcar) ran across the highway and head-butted the side of the car in front of us. He barely broke stride and kept on going into the field past the road. I slowed and watched him go about 50 yards and lost sight of him. Not smarter, just a whole lot tougher.


----------



## pjaye (Jul 26, 2014)

OP, I avoided this thread because of some of the comments (really uncalled for). I sympathize with you. I don't know what I'll do the first time I hit an animal, but I can imagine I'll be pretty devastated. Because although it's *just an animal* to some people, it's also a living thing. 



Hope you're doing ok. :hug::


----------



## pjaye (Jul 26, 2014)

chuasam said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Seriously? Why? Because you have a fascination with dead animals? This comment, not appropriate in this thread.


----------



## mishele (Jul 26, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > Pictures or it didn't happen.
> ...



I'm pretty sure it was a joke. We're on a photography forum. =)


----------



## pjaye (Jul 26, 2014)

mishele said:


> I'm pretty sure it was a joke. We're on a photography forum. =)



Yes, Mishele, I'm aware of that. And I'm still entitled to my opinion.


----------



## limr (Jul 26, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> > this thread is just getting more and more   for more different reasons
> ...



But the thing is, it's not "just a deer" to some people. Whatever some of you may think of its value because of its lack of higher cognitive functions, it doesn't change the fact that other people see it simply as a living creature that died, and that makes them sad. It makes me sad. 

There's no need to change your opinion on this, but is it really so difficult to be respectful of the people who feel differently?

I DO understand the logic behind using the deer for meat after it's been hit and killed. I also understand the reasons behind hunting for the express purpose of controlling the population. My intellect has no problem with these things. But I still feel sad. About a month ago, someone hit a deer right in front of my house. It was late at night but I was still awake and my window was open. I heard the hit and then I heard the scraping on the pavement as the deer tried to get into the woods, and I heard the scared, labored breathing. (Thank goodness I couldn't see anything.) It was heartbreaking. 

At the moment when you are witness to an animal's death, you're not thinking of the logic or the reasonableness of its death, or that it's "just a deer." You're witnessing pain and fear. How on earth is it a cause for mockery when someone feels sadness at that sight?

Edited: Just wanted to make it clear, that though I was responding to your message, Eric, I wasn't directing all that at you personally. Yes, you made the "just a deer" comment, but I was commenting more generally about the tone-deafness of some of the comments.


----------



## runnah (Jul 26, 2014)

I can respect your right feel sad if you can respect my right not to feel sad.

No on is "right" in their opinion on this matter therefore no one should get upset be either person's feelings.


----------



## limr (Jul 26, 2014)

runnah said:


> I can respect your right feel sad if you can respect my right not to feel sad.
> 
> No on is "right" in their opinion on this matter therefore no one should get upset be either person's feelings.



Absolutely - no one should feel upset that another person has a different opinion. But sometimes that opinion gets expressed in a way that seems to ridicule or dismiss opposite opinions, and that's what is upsetting, not necessarily the opinion itself.


----------



## tecboy (Jul 26, 2014)

Some of my local parks have a least one mountain lion.  The reason is to control the deer population.  It is nice to see several deer here and there, but mountain lion!?  I would be totally freak out if I see one.


----------



## snerd (Jul 26, 2014)

tecboy said:


> Some of my local parks have a least one mountain lion.  The reason is to control the deer population.  It is nice to see several deer here and there, but mountain lion!?  I would be totally freak out if I see one.



I'd punch him in the nose so'd he knows who's boss. I'm not lion, either!


----------



## bc_steve (Jul 26, 2014)

"Overpopulation" just means inconvenient for humans.  Nature can take care of itself.


----------



## EIngerson (Jul 26, 2014)

limr said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > mmaria said:
> ...




No explanation needed. Thank you though.


----------



## CAP (Jul 26, 2014)

Well let me tell you true story.


Every year since i was little i would go hunting in Georgia with my grandfather,   And i was out shooting squirrels and black birds for fun well i noticed a bird on the sky that was far up and look kinda like a crow so i ended shooting a couple of rounds bird shot at it.  I ended up hitting and when i went over to see what it was i shot it turned out to be a bald eagle witch was kinda cool to see up close but i was said i killed it.
When i showed it to my grandfather he said will lets clean it up and fry it better not let it go to waste.

Well it tasted quite good.

And i bet most people can never say they eat fried baled eagle...


----------



## weepete (Jul 26, 2014)

Sounds like you and your granddad need to get a bit of respect mate.


----------



## Rosy (Jul 26, 2014)

weepete said:


> Sounds like you and your granddad need to get a bit of respect mate.



Wow thank you weepete....I'm shaking at how upset I am
Your words are alot nicer than mine would have been


----------



## snerd (Jul 26, 2014)

I just now realized what was written. Just, wow! If it was before 2007, it was on the endangered species list! Big trouble if found out!

The bald eagle became the National emblem in 1782 when the great seal of the United States was adopted.

Causes of death -  Fatal gun shot wounds, electrocution, poisoning, collisions with vehicles, and starvation.


----------



## chuasam (Jul 30, 2014)

CAP said:


> Well let me tell you true story.
> 
> 
> Every year since i was little i would go hunting in Georgia with my grandfather,   And i was out shooting squirrels and black birds for fun well i noticed a bird on the sky that was far up and look kinda like a crow so i ended shooting a couple of rounds bird shot at it.  I ended up hitting and when i went over to see what it was i shot it turned out to be a bald eagle witch was kinda cool to see up close but i was said i killed it.
> ...



Ok does it taste like chicken?


----------



## kimthomas (Jul 31, 2014)

If you are driving carefully and if by mistake a deer comes in your path......... then its not your mistake.. dont feel bad about it......


----------

